# 2 Fragen: 1. Setzkescher und 2. Fische vor Ort schuppen/ausnehmen



## cappy (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

hab mal wieder 2 neue Fragen für Euch:

Sind Setzkescher an den Maasplassen und der Maas erlaubt? Wie groß sollten dieser sein und ist es überhaupt "empfohlen" die Fische (Zander, Brassen & Co) ein paar Stunden dort zwischenzulagern? Der Setzkescher soll eigentlich nur an sehr warmen tagen zum Einsatz kommen, wenn es kälter ist würde ich die Fische die ich mitnehmen will schon vorher töten und in feuchten Tüchern lagern.

Ist es erlaubt die Fische vor Ort zu schuppen und auszunehmen? Würde das wegen der Sauerei eigentlich schon gerne im Freien machen, die Innereien werden dann natürlich im Abfallbeutel mitgenommen und nicht in die Büsche oder ins Wasser geschmissen!


----------



## totaler Spinner (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: 2 Fragen: 1. Setzkescher und 2. Fische vor Ort schuppen/ausnehmen*

Der Setzkescher muss mindestens 2,50m lang sein. Rein dürfen aber nur Fische die später wieder zurückgesetzt werden. Fisch der verwertet werden soll muss laut Gesetz sofort abgeschlagen werden. Steht auch alles in den Papieren unter Käschercode. Das mit dem Abfallbeutel dürfte kein Problem sein.


----------



## Borusse (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: 2 Fragen: 1. Setzkescher und 2. Fische vor Ort schuppen/ausnehmen*



totaler Spinner schrieb:


> Rein dürfen aber nur Fische die später wieder zurückgesetzt werden. Fisch der verwertet werden soll muss laut Gesetz sofort abgeschlagen werden. Steht auch alles in den Papieren unter Käschercode.


 
Hi,

hast Du etwa andere Papiere?

Bei mir steht unter "Keschercode" nichts davon, das nur Fische die zurückgesetzt werden sollen, gehältert werden dürfen.
Auch kann ich nirgends das Gesetz finden, das Fische die verwertet werden sollen, sofort getötet werden müssen.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## dc1981 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: 2 Fragen: 1. Setzkescher und 2. Fische vor Ort schuppen/ausnehmen*



totaler Spinner schrieb:


> Der Setzkescher muss mindestens 2,50m lang sein. Rein dürfen aber nur Fische die später wieder zurückgesetzt werden. Fisch der verwertet werden soll muss laut Gesetz sofort abgeschlagen werden. Steht auch alles in den Papieren unter Käschercode. Das mit dem Abfallbeutel dürfte kein Problem sein.


 

Hallo zusammen,

das macht ja gar keinen sinn!!!
wenn ich angel und nichts mitnehmen möchte, lasse ich die fische sofort wieder frei. warum dann hältern?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Möchte ich ein oder zwei mitnehmen, hältere ich sie im setzkescher. damit sie mir nach dem abschlagen nicht verderben. vorallem bei heißen temperaturen.

@ cappy

schau das der setzkescher min 2,5m lang ist und nen durchmesser von 40cm hat und nicht zu viele fische drinne sind. dann sagt auch keiner etwas.

ist bei mir z.b. so.

Grüße Daniel

Edit zum Kescher Code



> Kescher-Code:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Quelle: http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/maasplassen.htm


Edit da ich "VERGESSEN" habe die quelle anzugeben.#t |kopfkrat
danke #6gimli#6 für den hinweis 
hätte man auch netter sagen können.|krach:


----------



## cappy (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: 2 Fragen: 1. Setzkescher und 2. Fische vor Ort schuppen/ausnehmen*

Finde ich auch befremdlich nur die Fische in den Kescher zu setzen die ich freilassen will...dann brauche ich sie ja gar nicht da reinsetzen und dem Stress aussetzen.

Werd dann mal schauen woher ich 'nen anständig dimensionierten Kescher bekomme, vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Infos!

Zum Schuppen und Ausnehmen werde ich mich dann einfach in eine stille Ecke verkriechen


----------



## totaler Spinner (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: 2 Fragen: 1. Setzkescher und 2. Fische vor Ort schuppen/ausnehmen*

Ich mein irgendwo in den Papieren das mit dem abschlagen gelesen zu haben. Kann leider nicht nachschauen, die sind in NL. Ich glaub die Käscher werden meist zum Wettangeln benutzt. Ob das alles so sinnvoll ist wage ich auch zu bezweifeln.


----------



## gimli (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: 2 Fragen: 1. Setzkescher und 2. Fische vor Ort schuppen/ausnehmen*



dc1981 schrieb:


> Edit zum Kescher Code
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist schon sehr dreist, dass du Text von meiner Seite (http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/maasplassen.htm) kopierst, um ihn dann hier als Zitat zu veröffentlichen!

Das ganze ohne zu fragen und ohne Quellenangabe!


----------



## Stealth (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: 2 Fragen: 1. Setzkescher und 2. Fische vor Ort schuppen/ausnehmen*

.....


----------



## cappy (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: 2 Fragen: 1. Setzkescher und 2. Fische vor Ort schuppen/ausnehmen*

@gimli: Net bös sein, freu Dich dass Deine Seite so bekannt/beliebt ist dass dort Zitate geklaut werden, ich persönlich lese dort immer sehr regelmäßig und gerne


----------



## gimli (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: 2 Fragen: 1. Setzkescher und 2. Fische vor Ort schuppen/ausnehmen*



Stealth schrieb:


> nur mal so als frage gimli, wo hast du das eigentlich her ich mein ich hätte es zumindest so in meinen papieren stehen*g und ob du es jezt voh da abschreibst oder er von deiner seite (*sollte es davon stammen*) macht doch keinen unterschied...



Sie stammen daher!

Ich habe mir die Originaltexte von der Hengelsport Federatie Limburg erbeten und diese auch bekommen.

Hier das Original/der Originalauszug, so wie es/er (noch) in gedruckter Form ausgegeben wird und zu lesen ist und mir im Original überlassen wurde: 



			
				Hengelsport Federatie Limburg schrieb:
			
		

> KESCHER-CODE:
> Untersuchungen haben ergeben dass der Gebrauch von Kescher sicher nicht nachteilig ist, um Fische aufzuheben. Im allgemeinen gilt gedoch, je
> weniger Bearbeitungen mit einem Fisch wird getan, je kleiner eine
> Beschädigung möglich ist. Jede besondere Behandlung bedeutet Risiko.
> ...



Vielleicht erkennst du die feinen Unterschiede in der Grammatik und das ich vorher frage. Es sind meist nur die kleinen aber feinen Unterschiede. Allerdings bin ich mir bei dir nicht ganz so sicher. |rolleyes

Nur zur Info: Ich habe im Gegenzug meine Originaltexte der Hengelsport Federatie Limburg zugesandt und zu deren Verwendung zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## gimli (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: 2 Fragen: 1. Setzkescher und 2. Fische vor Ort schuppen/ausnehmen*



Stealth schrieb:


> .....
> Geändert von Stealth (Heute um 23:09 Uhr).


Oh, was ist denn da passiert!?? |bigeyes

OK @Cappy,

ich sollte mich jetzt doch besser wieder meinem Urlaub widmen und ihn genießen. Denn alles fing heute mit dem letzten Tag der Marinedagen in Den Helder gut an und endete noch mit einem kleinen Barsch (20cm), den ich beim 4. Nachschwimmen erwischte, einem 75er Hecht und 2 Zandern (49 cm, 63cm). Ein schöner Urlaubstag in Nordholland geht seinem Ende entgegen.


----------



## goeddoek (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: 2 Fragen: 1. Setzkescher und 2. Fische vor Ort schuppen/ausnehmen*

Na, Mädels - gehts hier wieder los ?

Gezicke und kleine Spitzen von mir aus per PN, aber nicht im Thread, alles klar ?


----------



## cappy (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: 2 Fragen: 1. Setzkescher und 2. Fische vor Ort schuppen/ausnehmen*

Nix geht hier los, es wird sachlich und ruhig diskutiert und niemand beschimpft 

@gimli: genau, geniesse Deinen Urlaub und lass Dich nicht von sowas ärgern, zumal es bestimmt keine böse Absicht war den Text ohne Quellangabe hier reinzukopieren 

Habe bei Askari einen Kescher gesehen der in Frage kommen würde, der hat auch nur 1mm Maschengröße, sollte also optimal sein, oder? Würde mich dann den Tieren zuliebe für den 350er entscheiden, oder ist der 300er schon mehr als ausreichend? https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...71ec33c7eaf064a/Product/View/90515&2E85&2E585

Und noch ne doofe Frage eigentlich: Brassen, Rotaugen und nen Zander zusammen in das DIng setzen ist wahrscheinlich suboptimal, oder? |kopfkrat


----------



## Kampffisch (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: 2 Fragen: 1. Setzkescher und 2. Fische vor Ort schuppen/ausnehmen*



cappy schrieb:


> Und noch ne doofe Frage eigentlich: Brassen, Rotaugen und nen Zander zusammen in das DIng setzen ist wahrscheinlich suboptimal, oder? |kopfkrat


Hallo,
Zander haben Kammschuppen, was zu Verletzungen bei den anderen Fischen führen kann. So habe ich es jedenfalls bei der Fischereiprüfung gelernt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: 2 Fragen: 1. Setzkescher und 2. Fische vor Ort schuppen/ausnehmen*



Kampffisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Zander haben Kammschuppen, was zu Verletzungen bei den anderen Fischen führen kann. So habe ich es jedenfalls bei der Fischereiprüfung gelernt.


 
So lernt man es richtigerweise #6


----------



## totaler Spinner (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: 2 Fragen: 1. Setzkescher und 2. Fische vor Ort schuppen/ausnehmen*

;+Hat den hier wirklich keiner die Stelle in den Papieren parat wo drin steht das entnommener Fisch sofort getötet werden muss? Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass ich das gelesen habe. Oder bin ich jetzt total am spinnen?#q


----------



## cappy (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: 2 Fragen: 1. Setzkescher und 2. Fische vor Ort schuppen/ausnehmen*

Ja, Du bist ein totaler Spinner :vik: *scnr*

Hab mein Büchlein, wie immer wenn's mal gebraucht wird, in meiner Rutentasche und selbige auf dem Campingplatz. Wenn es bis zum WE nicht geklärt ist schaue ich aber auf jeden Fall nach.


----------



## cappy (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: 2 Fragen: 1. Setzkescher und 2. Fische vor Ort schuppen/ausnehmen*

Ich zitiere mich nochmal selber da bisher keine Antwort dazu kam:



cappy schrieb:


> Habe bei Askari einen Kescher gesehen der in Frage kommen würde, der hat auch nur 1mm Maschengröße, sollte also optimal sein, oder? Würde mich dann den Tieren zuliebe für den 350er entscheiden, oder ist der 300er schon mehr als ausreichend? https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...71ec33c7eaf064a/Product/View/90515&2E85&2E585



Ist demzufolge eine enge Maschenweite prinzipiell besser?


----------



## totaler Spinner (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: 2 Fragen: 1. Setzkescher und 2. Fische vor Ort schuppen/ausnehmen*

So ihr Luschen|supergri, ich hab endlich die Lijst van Viswateren vor mir:vik:. Direkt auf Seite 2, ALGEMENE VOORWAARDEN GEBRUIK VISPAS, Punkt 3: 
De gevangen vis dient onbeschadigt in hetzelfde water te worden teruggezet of-indien bestemd voor eigen consumptie-direct te worden gedood(krachtige tik op de kop) 
Setzkescher sind also nor fuer Fische zu gebrauchen die wieder zurueckgesetzt werden sollen. Ich weise noch mal hin das diese Regelung bloede finde und nicht mit diesen Zuruecksetzkeschern#qzu tun habe.

Groetjes uit Limburg
der totale Streber|supergri


----------



## Borusse (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: 2 Fragen: 1. Setzkescher und 2. Fische vor Ort schuppen/ausnehmen*



totaler Spinner schrieb:


> So ihr Luschen|supergri, ich hab endlich die Lijst van Viswateren vor mir:vik:. Direkt auf Seite 2, ALGEMENE VOORWAARDEN GEBRUIK VISPAS, Punkt 3:
> De gevangen vis dient onbeschadigt in hetzelfde water te worden teruggezet of-indien bestemd voor eigen consumptie-direct te worden gedood(krachtige tik op de kop)
> Setzkescher sind also nor fuer Fische zu gebrauchen die wieder zurueckgesetzt werden sollen. Ich weise noch mal hin das diese Regelung bloede finde und nicht mit diesen Zuruecksetzkeschern#qzu tun habe.
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

ich muss mich entschuldigen, hast ja Recht.
Hab das bis jetzt auch noch nicht gelesen, weil das in den Limburg- und Maasplassen-Bestimmungen nicht drin steht.
Dort steht halt nur der Kescher-Code.

Gruss

Chris ( Lusche )


----------



## cappy (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: 2 Fragen: 1. Setzkescher und 2. Fische vor Ort schuppen/ausnehmen*

Also kann ich mir den Kauf eines Setzkeschers sparen...


----------

